

The Weight of Guilt: Competitive bass fishing cheaters - luu
http://grantland.com/features/bass-fishing-cheaters/

======
casion
Interesting article, but the anachronic/non-linear ordering of events really
increased the cognitive load for me, for seemingly no good reason.vIt just
seemed like the temporal leaps occurred too frequently and didn't contribute
to the story-telling aspect of the story. I suppose it didn't help that a lot
of the people in the story had 'last names as first names', which had me
checking back to see if I was being introduced to a new person or referencing
something already introduced.

Interesting subject matter though. Now I need to research more into anti-
cheating measures for fishing competitions and see what is done...

